

MS upgrades Onedrive to unlimited storage - dosshell
https://preview.onedrive.com/?wt.mc_id=oo_blog_onedrive_insertblogtitlehere

======
EduardoBautista
They had 1 TB before the announcement. Bumping it to "unlimited" is really
more of a marketing move since 1 TB is more than enough for the majority of
users.

